# Thymosin Beta 4(TB-500) Injury Healing



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 3, 2014)

*TB-500 helped my knees immensely. Just thought I would pass on what I learned. I dosed 2mg twice a week for one month. Prior to TB-500 I couldn't get off the toilet without using my hands to lift me off. This peptide does wonders for injury healing. Here is a recent study proving it speeds up healing of the MCL and other injuries. There are many studies regarding its healing properties.*

*Thymosin β4 enhances the healing of medial collateral ligament injury in rat.*

AuthorsXu B, et al. Show all Journal
Regul Pept. 2013 Jun 10;184:1-5. doi: 10.1016/j.regpep.2013.03.026. Epub 2013 Mar 21.

*ABSTRACT*

The role played by thymosin β4 (Tβ4) in the process of wound healing was reported in several organs. However, there have been no reports that investigated the role of Tβ4 in the repair process after ligament injury. The purpose of this study was to determine whether administration of Tβ4 would improve ligament repair following injury. The medial collateral ligament (MCL) was sharply transected on the day of surgery. Then, the treatment group received 100 μL of fibrin sealant containing 1 μg of Tβ4 placed in the ligament gap. Healing tissues were evaluated by hematoxylin and eosin stain, transmission electron microscopy, and biomechanical test at 4 weeks after surgery. Histologically, healing tissues in Tβ4-treated group exhibited uniform and evenly spaced fiber bundles. However, the collagen fibers were not evenly spaced in control rats. Moreover, *diameters of collagen fibrils within granulation tissue from the Tβ4-treated rats were significantly increased. In Tβ4-treated MCLs, the mechanical properties of these healing tissues were significantly higher at 4 weeks after surgery. In terms of the mechanical properties of the healing femur-medial collateral ligament-tibia complexes, the Tβ4-treated group had significantly better biomechanical properties than the control group at 4 weeks after surgery. Local administration of Tβ4 promotes the healing process of MCL, both histologically and mechanically, in a rat model. These findings provide a basis for potential clinical use of Tβ4 in repairing ligaments.*


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 3, 2014)

* Cardiac repair with thymosin β4 and cardiac reprogramming factors.*

AuthorsSrivastava D, et al. Show all Journal
Ann N Y Acad Sci. 2012 Oct;1270:66-72. doi: 10.1111/j.1749-6632.2012.06696.x.

*ABSTRACT*
Heart disease is a leading cause of death in newborns and in adults. We previously reported that the G-actin-sequestering peptide thymosin β4 promotes myocardial survival in hypoxia and promotes neoangiogenesis, resulting in cardiac repair after injury. More recently, we showed that reprogramming of cardiac fibroblasts to cardiomyocyte-like cells in vivo after coronary artery ligation using three cardiac transcription factors (Gata4/Mef2c/Tbx5) offers an alternative approach to regenerate heart muscle. We have combined the delivery of thymosin β4 and the cardiac reprogramming factors to further enhance the degree of cardiac repair and improvement in cardiac function after myocardial infarction.* These findings suggest that thymosin β4 and cardiac reprogramming technology may synergistically limit damage to the heart and promote cardiac regeneration through the stimulation of endogenous cells within the heart.*


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 3, 2014)

Thks jj1,  .. Any dose info and length of time on your personal research?  Was it site injected or just subq..?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 3, 2014)

I ran TB-500 at 2mg subQ twice a week for 5 weeks and my knees improved in a major way, along with my rotator cuff.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 4, 2014)

Great info. I could definitely do with this right now!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 4, 2014)

*TB-500 Improves Neorological Function post Stroke*

*Thymosin beta4 improves functional neurological outcome in a rat model of embolic stroke.*

AuthorsMorris DC, et al. Show all Journal
Neuroscience. 2010 Aug 25;169(2):674-82. doi: 10.1016/j.neuroscience.2010.05.017.

*ABSTRACT*
Thymosin beta4 (Tbeta4) is a developmentally expressed 43-amino acid peptide that inhibits organization of the actin-cytoskeleton by sequestration of G-actin monomers. Tbeta4 improves cardiac function after myocardial infarction in adult mice and promotes healing properties in both dermal and corneal wounds. We tested the hypothesis that Tbeta4 improves functional neurological outcome in a rat model of embolic stroke.

EXPERIMENTAL PROCEDURES: Male Wistar rats (n=18) were subjected to embolic middle cerebral artery occlusion (MCAo). Tbeta4 (6 mg/kg, IP) was administered 24 h after MCAo and then every 3 days for four additional doses (n=9). Rats treated with saline were used as a control (n=9). The adhesive-removal test (ART) and modified Neurological Severity Score (mNSS) were performed to measure functional outcome. Rats were sacrificed 56 days after MCAo. Immunostaining was performed with antibodies against NG-2 (chondroitin sulfate proteoglycan), CNPase (2", 3"-cyclic nucleotide 3'-phosphodiesterase) to detect immature and mature oligodendrocytes. Neurofilament-H (NF-H) antibodies were used to detect axons while myelinated axons were identified with Bielschowsky/Luxol (B/L) Blue staining. EBA (endothelial barrier antigen) was used for detection of mature vessels.

*RESULTS: Ischemic rats treated with Tbeta4 demonstrated a significant overall improvement (P<0.01) in the ART and the mNSS when compared to controls. Significant improvement was observed beginning at 14 and 35 days, respectively. *Lesion volumes showed no significant differences between the two groups. Treatment with Tbeta4 increased myelinated axons and increased vessel density in the ischemic boundary (P<0.05) and augmented remyelination which was associated with an increase of oligodendrocyte progenitor cells (OPCs) and myelinating oligodendrocytes (P<0.05).

*CONCLUSIONS: The present study suggests that Tbeta4 improves neurological functional outcome after embolic stroke in rats.* Axonal remodeling from mobilization of OPCs is proposed as contributing to Tbeta4 induced functional improvement.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 4, 2014)

My shopping list is growing. I probably need this most though as my knees have been bad this week. No more heavy leg presses for me


----------



## phoenix13 (Jul 4, 2014)

This stuff works.

I started Superior's TB500 the week after my last contest.  Knees were bugging me from the cardio, sometimes hard to walk/do everyday activity.  Within days, no problem.  Decided to keep prepping and do another contest.  I honestly expected my knees to be the limiting factor in my ability to continue, or even ever get this far.


----------



## FordFan (Jul 4, 2014)

Been a while since I used tb500, but this stuff really works.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 7, 2014)

phoenix13 said:


> This stuff works.
> 
> I started Superior's TB500 the week after my last contest.  Knees were bugging me from the cardio, sometimes hard to walk/do everyday activity.  Within days, no problem.  Decided to keep prepping and do another contest.  I honestly expected my knees to be the limiting factor in my ability to continue, or even ever get this far.


Someone told me if you take it preworkout on leg day you can feel a noticeable reduction in inflammation. I'm thinking I need to pick some up and run one vial a week before legs. It's the darn inflammation that causing pain by swollen tissue pressing against nerves.


----------



## phoenix13 (Jul 14, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Someone told me if you take it preworkout on leg day you can feel a noticeable reduction in inflammation. I'm thinking I need to pick some up and run one vial a week before legs. It's the darn inflammation that causing pain by swollen tissue pressing against nerves.



Thanks for that tip.  I've been using it re-actively rather than proactively (reducing inflammation after the workout).  Certainly worth a try.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 14, 2014)

phoenix13 said:


> Thanks for that tip.  I've been using it re-actively rather than proactively (reducing inflammation after the workout).  Certainly worth a try.



I just started TB500 last night. I felt a sense of well being all night which is very rare for me. I took 2mg.


----------

